# Tu chiudi io apro, magia!



## Ultimo (22 Dicembre 2013)

Andiamo alle risposte che volevi.

1) Si ho tradito mia moglie, non l'ho mai nascosto qua dentro.
2) Si ho tradito dopo che mia moglie mi ha tradito, anche questo non l'ho mai nascosto qua dentro.
3)No, non ho detto del mio tradimento a mia moglie. Non è stato un tradimento da vendetta, ci sono stati altri motivi, certo ho tradito dopo che lei mi ha tradito, probabilmente "la vendetta" rientra in una di quelle modalità che presuppone ma non è assolutamente la motivazione primaria del tradimento.
4) Credo che mia moglie abbia diritto di sapere. al momento confessarle il tutto non è possibile e non è detto che lo faccia. 
5) Con l'altra sono e siamo stati chiari fin da subito.
6) Dopo aver avuto un unico rapporto con l'amante mi sono reso conto che non avrei potuto continuare a tradire. Alcuni giorni dopo il tradimento le parlai dicendole la verità, che non me la sentivo di continuare, nemmeno con le basi che assieme avevamo prestabilito. Basi che le dissi io e che lei accettò, cioè incontri per il solo scopo del piacere e che ognuno dei due poteva interrompere il tutto parlando chiaramente. Mi sono sentito uno stronzo e bastardo perchè tradire, o comunque avere dei rapporti occasionali anche essendo chiari fin dall'inizio ritengo sia una mortificazione per tutto quello a cui io credo.

Benissimo, hai avuto le tue risposte. Se altre domande ci fossero io sono qua.

Andiamo ad altro.

Sei stata tradita, e per questo motivo tradisci Mattia, ridicolizzi spesso Mattia in quello che scrivi.

Hai scritto che, ami Mattia e che la tua fedeltà era rapportata alla fedeltà in cui crede o credeva Mattia, avendoti tradita ti sei sentita in dovere di tradirlo dandoti delle false motivazioni e scrivendo di quanto lo ami e che il tuo non è un tradimento, ma ti ritieni diversamente fedele... aggettivi e parole inventate per darti delle motivazioni e non sentirti colpevole di tradire. Parli di amore quando nemmeno sai cosa vuol dire. 

Sei una donna ferita mortalmente da Mattia e non riesci a darti pace cercandoti scusanti di qualsiasi genere.A parte tradire.

Dici che Mattia sa che lo tradisci, peccato che non ne avete mai parlato e hai queste fissazioni in testa che presumono che Mattia sappia. Altra bugia che ti racconti per crearti delle realtà false. 

Mi sta anche bene tutto eh..! figurati. La vita è tua, peccato che accanto hai un marito che è cornuto. E bada bene essere cornuti è soltanto una parola che esprime un dato di fatto che giornalmente o quasi, tu, ci, scrivi.

Inneggi al tradimento scherzando, ma lo fai troppo spesso e questo mi da fastidio, troppo spesso qua nel forum parli di man e mattia, mettendoli in relazione quasi confrontandoli tra l'amore che dici di provare per mattia e le trombate con tanto di bocca a squalo nei riguardi di man, e tutto questo passa tra quella parolina chiamata amore e trombata da traditrice, ci trovo dei controsensi, soprattutto sulla parolina amore e sulle trombate extra che dovrebbero servire per farti amare mattia. 
Spesso e in maniera divertente parli degli uomini e li fai apparire in una maniera che anche quando alcune situazioni potessero essere vere, risultano alquanto irritanti visto la frequenza di cui ne parli. Un conto è una tantum un conto è far diventare usuale scriverne e ridicolizzare.

Palle? io? di certo non mi serve uscirle con te. Ma dopo che ti sei sfogata qualcosa la sto scrivendo anch'io.

Probabile che aggiunga qualcosa che mi sono dimenticato.

Ho alcune cose da scrivere, le aggiungerò appena ne ho voglia. 

Questo post mi è stato affossato per i rossi ricevuti. Potere e forza di chi non ha le palle per discutere.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Dicembre 2013)

Aspetto sempre se hai altre domande da farmi.Nel frattempo scrivo qualcosa che è stato un pensiero forte che ho sempre avuto.Hai fatto tradire un padre di famiglia che inizialmente non aveva erezione.Cosa ti ha spinto a continuare?Che gli dicevi? mettevi del sentimento nei discorsi per farlo sbloccare?Non mettevi del sentimento ma facevate del sesso senza la penetrazione per abituarlo a te?Altri modi e maniere?Qualsiasi motivo ti sei inventata dentro la testolina, riuscirai mai a capire che hai fatto tradire un padre di famiglia che non aveva erezione e che questa forse non l'aveva perchè fedele alla moglie e alla sua famiglia e forse a dei suoi credi che lo bloccavano?Pensi che chiunque possa tradire abituandosi, anche quelle persone che non  sono predisposte? Questa domanda nasce perchè tu spesso hai scritto che il tradimento lo si ha dentro.


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

In verità ultimo non ho ancora ricevuto le mie risposte.
Visto che hai appena confermato che ció che avevo scritto era vero...perché io parlavo solo del tuo tradimento e ci sono i 3d a confermarlo...
Ti richiedo.
Alla luce di quanto sopra.
Perché mi sono presa della bugiarda calunniatrice quando l ho scritto?

Per il resto.
Hai problemi di erezione?
Mi spiace.  Non sono disponibile a farti la magia di Man e nemmeno a svelarti un paio di trucchetti.

P.s. ti svelo peró che quando trovo un padre di famiglia fedele, lo ipnotizzo per poter intortarmelo e poi portarlmelo a letto.
Tutti contro la loro volontà ovviamente.
Che carini quando sono li che si dimenano e piagnucolano.
- No Tebe. No. Ti prego no. Non farlo.-
Ma aimé. 
É troppo tardi.


----------



## sienne (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao,

Parto dal presupposto, che il thread non è stato gradito o non ritenuto appropriato o
per altri motivi ... poichè era scomparso. E mi sembra che l'autore del tread stesso
non può cancellare un thread. Non l'ho letto la prima volta e non lo leggo ora.
Credo che sia lo stesso testo, per un'apparenza estetica ... di forma del testo.

Se sbaglio, mi scuso ... ma non credo.

Ma se non mi dovessi sbagliare, perchè non rispettare il volere del forum?
Perchè imporrere? Sono sempre del opinione, che un chiarimento sia il giusto.
Ma forse, la modalità non è piaciuta ... cioè l'approccio ... o perchè il tutto è partito
con domande al forum ... invece è una chiara posizione personale ... dove non
vi è nulla da chiarire ... e se fosse così, spero che non sia quello che mi sta passando per la mente ...
Se è quello che mi sta passando per la mente, i rossi sono giustificati ... credo.

Nel senso, ci sono più messaggi che vengono trasmessi. E spetta al lettore orientarsi. 
Ad esempio, Lothar usa termini denigranti verso la donna, che gliela dà ... basta non leggere,
perchè vi è anche altro. Come anche posizioni, del tipo, chi non è stato in grado a salvare il matrimonio,
ha fallito ... come se fosse una corsa agli ostacoli o perchè non si ha amato abbastanza ...
Presa sotto una certa ottica, è offensivo ... e non di poco ... e per chi si trova nel mentre, lo
può vivere come un ulteriore giudizio, come una divisione tra nero e bianco ... e fa soffocare.
Ma il bello è, che vi è anche altro ... nessuno impone nulla ... siamo adulti, ognuno con le proprie idee,
che possono cambiare, ampiarsi o fortificarsi ... vi è un pò di tutto e affichè c'è dialogo o la 
capacità di ignorare ciò che dà fastidio perchè non condiviso, ma accettato dal forum ... 
tutto va bene ... se no, si può pure andare, nessun obbligo. Io sono andata via tre volte per più mesi.
È stato un bene. Perchè la mancanza di piccole cose, legate ad alcuni utenti, mi ha fatto capire meglio,
che la concordanza, sta anche nella non concordanza con alcuni ... e di curare, quel aspetto che mi corrisponde. 
Ad ognuno il suo ... e ho fatto bene, sono nate delle vere amicizie ... e forse soprattutto grazie a coloro
che a volte mi urtano di non poco ... mi hanno spinta a riflettere bene sul perchè.
Ed è capitato, che alla fine era una questione solo mia ... 

Mi sorge una domanda ... ma credo di sapere la risposta. 

Comunque ... se si scava abbastanza ... si trova sempre melma ... 
La mia ha un colore verdino ... con schizzi di color senape e un arancione chiaro ...

Sienne


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2013)

Hai ricevuto le risposte nell'altro Thread:io sono libero di rispondere come sono libero di non rispondere. La bugia di cui ti accuso è la modalità in cui poni le domande, nelle stesse domande o perlomeno in alcune, sono accusatorie. Tipo che esiste soltanto il bianco e nero, frase che una volta mi si scriveva spesso, ho imparato, o perlomeno ho compreso, che dovevo cambiare modo di scrivere perchè in tanti che mi leggevano notavano la stessa cosa, non tutti però, una parte,"chissà quale". 

Riguardo all'erezione o non...... bhe.. pensavo che una trombata della Tebastra fosse rivolta soltanto all'assassinio, sai gli squali ancor prima di nascere sono assassini nati! che delusione.... hai dovuto fare chissà che per raddrizzarglielo. Comunque sono sicurissimo che sei stata brava. Resto però di fondo la risposta ironica che mi ha dato senza avere una risposta vera. Ma non la voglio sai, è solo per fare teatrino e, visto l'attrice è divertente.....

Mi vieni a parlare che ti ho accusato di essere bugiarda, vuoi che vada a copiare e incollare tutti gli epiteti che mi hai scritto? 
Te le ripeto un'altra volta visto che il primo Thread è scomparso: tu sei abituata a domandare ed avere, con me puoi domandare ma non troverai le persone a cui sei abituata. palle? si ci sono tranquilla e se vengono uscite escono quando è giusto uscirle, di sicuro non mi serve uscirle con te. Ma tu sei abituata con chi te lo permette.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2013)

*sienne*

Non hai letto il post iniziale? Ha ok... leggi pure quello che vuoi o non vuoi e, continua a immischiarti senza leggermi. boh..! ma chi ti capisce a te..!


----------



## Minerva (23 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Parto dal presupposto, che il thread non è stato gradito o non ritenuto appropriato o
> per altri motivi ... poichè era scomparso. E mi sembra che l'autore del tread stesso
> ...


ribadendo il solito concetto che sono fatti loro , terrei a dire che il volere di due o tre persone anonime non è quello del forum.
la maggior parte vedo che sa astenersi intelligentemente senza aggiungere o togliere


----------



## sienne (23 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ribadendo il solito concetto che sono fatti loro , terrei a dire che il volere di due o tre persone anonime non è quello del forum.
> la maggior parte vedo che sa astenersi intelligentemente senza aggiungere o togliere


Ciao,

No. Per un sempice fatto: ha iniziato chiedendo al forum! 
Perchè, che manovra si aspettava? 
Forse a te non è chiaro un fatto, comunicare su due piani, per alcuni può essere veleno.
e lo sò di certo. Solo così. Intelligente sarebbe dire chiaro cosa si vuole e non questi giri. 

Dei loro fatti non m'interessa ... ma se noto, che alcune cosa fanno del male ... 
Dico la mia, visto che è partito rivogendosi a tutti ... la doppiezza non fa bene, credimi!

E se hai letto bene ... è una richiesta di fare dei passi indietro ... O in privato.

Sienne


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai ricevuto le risposte nell'altro Thread:io sono libero di rispondere come sono libero di non rispondere. La bugia di cui ti accuso è la modalità in cui poni le domande, nelle stesse domande o perlomeno in alcune, sono accusatorie. Tipo che esiste soltanto il bianco e nero, frase che una volta mi si scriveva spesso, ho imparato, o perlomeno ho compreso, che dovevo cambiare modo di scrivere perchè in tanti che mi leggevano notavano la stessa cosa, non tutti però, una parte,"chissà quale".
> 
> Riguardo all'erezione o non...... bhe.. pensavo che una trombata della Tebastra fosse rivolta soltanto all'assassinio, sai gli squali ancor prima di nascere sono assassini nati! che delusione.... hai dovuto fare chissà che per raddrizzarglielo. Comunque sono sicurissimo che sei stata brava. Resto però di fondo la risposta ironica che mi ha dato senza avere una risposta vera. Ma non la voglio sai, è solo per fare teatrino e, visto l'attrice è divertente.....
> 
> ...


Ma cosa vuol dire che la bugia di cui mi accusi é la modalità con cui pongo le domande?
Le domande a te sono venure dopo.
Dopo che mi hai dato della buguarda.
Ma poi. Come si fa ad essere bugiardi nella modalità delle domande?
Mah...


----------



## free (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aspetto sempre se hai altre domande da farmi.Nel frattempo scrivo qualcosa che è stato un pensiero forte che ho sempre avuto.Hai fatto tradire un padre di famiglia che inizialmente non aveva erezione.Cosa ti ha spinto a continuare?Che gli dicevi? mettevi del sentimento nei discorsi per farlo sbloccare?Non mettevi del sentimento ma facevate del sesso senza la penetrazione per abituarlo a te?Altri modi e maniere?Qualsiasi motivo ti sei inventata dentro la testolina, riuscirai mai a capire che hai fatto tradire un padre di famiglia che non aveva erezione e che questa forse non l'aveva perchè fedele alla moglie e alla sua famiglia e forse a dei suoi credi che lo bloccavano?Pensi che chiunque possa tradire abituandosi, anche quelle persone che non  sono predisposte? Questa domanda nasce perchè tu spesso hai scritto che il tradimento lo si ha dentro.


scusa Ultimo ma detta così sembra che quest'uomo sia stato plagiato, invece ha fatto una scelta e avrebbe potuto dire benissimo di no, niet, nada...ci sono persone che lo fanno, sai?
poi la storia dell'erezione e di come mai si è sbloccato mi sembra francamente una roba un po' da guardoni, Tebe ha raccontato quello che voleva raccontare e finisce lì, come per tutti noi


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire che la bugia di cui mi accusi é la modalità con cui pongo le domande?
> Le domande a te sono venure dopo.
> Dopo che mi hai dato della buguarda.
> Ma poi. Come si fa ad essere bugiardi nella modalità delle domande?
> Mah...


La risposta l'hai avuta, concentrati un po che riesci a vederla, su su un piccolo sforzo. Non sei stitica vero?

Ma. tu invece, non vuoi renderci partecipe di come sei riuscita nel tempo a raddrizzarglielo a manager? Al padre di famiglia intendo.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> scusa Ultimo ma detta così sembra che quest'uomo sia stato plagiato, invece ha fatto una scelta e avrebbe potuto dire benissimo di no, niet, nada...ci sono persone che lo fanno, sai?
> poi la storia dell'erezione e di come mai si è sbloccato mi sembra francamente una roba un po' da guardoni, Tebe ha raccontato quello che voleva raccontare e finisce lì, come per tutti noi


Sono d'accordo con te  ho trovato il tutto di pessimo gusto.


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> scusa Ultimo ma detta così sembra che quest'uomo sia stato plagiato, invece ha fatto una scelta e avrebbe potuto dire benissimo di no, niet, nada...ci sono persone che lo fanno, sai?
> poi la storia dell'erezione e di come mai si è sbloccato mi sembra francamente una roba un po' da guardoni, Tebe ha raccontato quello che voleva raccontare e finisce lì, come per tutti noi



peccato ma non posso approvarti, concordo su tutto quello che hai scritto


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> scusa Ultimo ma detta così sembra che quest'uomo sia stato plagiato, invece ha fatto una scelta e avrebbe potuto dire benissimo di no, niet, nada...ci sono persone che lo fanno, sai?
> poi la storia dell'erezione e di come mai si è sbloccato mi sembra francamente una roba un po' da guardoni, Tebe ha raccontato quello che voleva raccontare e finisce lì, come per tutti noi



Brava free. ma sto usando lo stesso metodo di tebe, lei nelle domande che mi faceva...in parte accusava lasciando intendere che esiste solo il bianco e il nero. 

E poi su su.. non c'è nulla, si sta solo discutendo, nulla di che. 

Ah un'altra cosa, si il tradimento avviene col consenso degli attori in merito. Ma ho scritto e domandato com'è riuscita a raddrizzarglielo a sto povero padre di famiglia che non riusciva a farselo diventare duro. Ma non vuole renderci partecipe. E' un diritto suo, io domando e lei se vuole risponde, altrimenti non risponde a passiamo avanti.


----------



## sienne (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non hai letto il post iniziale? Ha ok... leggi pure quello che vuoi o non vuoi e, continua a immischiarti senza leggermi. boh..! ma chi ti capisce a te..!


Ciao Ultimo,

La questione, in fin dei conti è semplice ... e attenzione, m'immischio, perchè il tutto è partito con delle domande
rivolte ai lettori del forum ... e hai iniziato con il fatto chiedendo come la vediamo o percepiamo noi.
A me, non è chiaro il perchè ... visto che le idee le hai chiare. Inoltre, sostieni di non saper scrivere, ma poi,
rimandi a rileggere quello che hai scritto, se non lo si è capito bene. Sai o non sai scrivere? 

OK ... cosa vuoi comunicare esattamente? 
E non dire una cosa, ma poi pensarne un'altra ... 

Non ho letto ... Per vari motivi. Uno è, che non vedo molto a momenti
e siccome non capirò di sicuro ... arrivo subito al dunque: dove sta realmente il problema?
E perchè chiedere a noi ... 

E nota bene il messaggio che sto dando a te ... sia prima che ora ...


sienne


----------



## free (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Brava free. ma sto usando lo stesso metodo di tebe, lei nelle domande che mi faceva...in parte accusava lasciando intendere che esiste solo il bianco e il nero.
> 
> E poi su su.. non c'è nulla, si sta solo discutendo, nulla di che.
> 
> Ah un'altra cosa, si il tradimento avviene col consenso degli attori in merito.* Ma ho scritto e domandato com'è riuscita a raddrizzarglielo a sto povero padre di famiglia che non riusciva a farselo diventare duro.* Ma non vuole renderci partecipe. E' un diritto suo, io domando e lei se vuole risponde, altrimenti non risponde a passiamo avanti.


ma capisci che se la metti così sembra che Tebe sia partita in missione "drizzacazzi povero padre di famiglia"?
sinceramente ti sembra che possa essere detto questo?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> La questione, in fin dei conti è semplice ... e attenzione, m'immischio, perchè il tutto è partito con delle domande
> rivolte ai lettori del forum ... e hai iniziato con il fatto chiedendo come la vediamo o percepiamo noi.
> ...


Non sto chiedendo nulla.

Ma se sono riuscito a capirti leggendoti, devo dire che stai sbagliando, ho aperto io il primo 3D dove scrivevo qualcosa, era un 3D dove dichiaravo alcune cose che appartengono alla mia chiave di lettura nel leggerla. 

Dopo l'embolista ( lo ha scritto lei non io) ha aperto un treddì dove mi poneva delle domande, domande a cui non ho voluto rispondere perchè ritenevo di non doverle nulla.
Appena tebe ha chiuso il treddì mi sono ritenuto libero di poter dire la mia e rispondergli, l'ho fatto e ho scritto anche altre cose, ora siamo qua a discutere, con te a discutere di cosa ti ripeto non lo so, visto che non hai letto il post iniziale del thread.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma capisci che se la metti così sembra che Tebe sia partita in missione "drizzacazzi povero padre di famiglia"?
> sinceramente ti sembra che possa essere detto questo?



Free allora non mi sono spiegato bene. Tebe ha usato la stessa maniera facendomi quelle domande, io uso le stesse modalità sue.


----------



## sienne (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao Ultimo,

Il thread cha ha aperto lei, era rivolto a Lui ... non a te. Ma sei un prezzemolo ... 

Ora dove vuoi arrivare. Ho letto qualcosa di pipino storto e poi rindrizzato ...
ti serve un consiglio ...  ...? No puedo ... :rotfl:

Comunque ... se ti hanno dato fastidio le modalità delle domande, dillo e basta ...


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> Il thread cha ha aperto lei, era rivolto a Lui ... non a te. Ma sei un prezzemolo ...
> 
> ...



Quindi dici che gli è partito l'embolo perchè? 

Pensavo le fosse partito l'embolo per IL PRIMO TREDDì CHE HO APERTO IO. ah sienne, forse scriverlo in grande riesce a fartelo capire meglio? 
Eventualmente, ok ok.. hai ragione tu. 

però se mi leggessi forse non avresti scritto e non continueresti a scrivere e/o porre domande le cui risposte già ci sono. 

PSSSS Il prezzemolino sei tu.. che discuti su tread dove manco leggi il post iniziale. Così tanto per scrivere ovunque vero sienne?


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi dici che gli è partito l'embolo perchè?
> 
> Pensavo le fosse partito l'embolo per IL PRIMO TREDDì CHE HO APERTO IO. ah sienne, forse scriverlo in grande riesce a fartelo capire meglio?
> Eventualmente, ok ok.. hai ragione tu.
> ...


Mi era partito l embolo per cosi dire non per il tuo 3d ma quando mi hai dato della bugiarda calunniatrice.
É tutto scritto. 
Non cambiare come al solito le carte in tavola con la scusa puerile che non sai scrivere.


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Brava free. ma sto usando lo stesso metodo di tebe, lei nelle domande che mi faceva...in parte accusava lasciando intendere che esiste solo il bianco e il nero.
> 
> E poi su su.. non c'è nulla, si sta solo discutendo, nulla di che.
> 
> Ah un'altra cosa, si il tradimento avviene col consenso degli attori in merito. Ma ho scritto e domandato com'è riuscita a raddrizzarglielo a sto povero padre di famiglia che non riusciva a farselo diventare duro. Ma non vuole renderci partecipe. E' un diritto suo, io domando e lei se vuole risponde, altrimenti non risponde a passiamo avanti.


No. Tu hai scritto che l ho costretto a tradire. 
Ma lo fai apposta a dare cinque versioni della stessa cosa o ti viene naturale?


----------



## sienne (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi dici che gli è partito l'embolo perchè?
> 
> Pensavo le fosse partito l'embolo per IL PRIMO TREDDì CHE HO APERTO IO. ah sienne, forse scriverlo in grande riesce a fartelo capire meglio?
> Eventualmente, ok ok.. hai ragione tu.
> ...


Ciao,

Col ovunque ... non ti batto ... ma non è sicuramente quello il fine ... 

Sienne


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi era partito l embolo per cosi dire non per il tuo 3d ma quando mi hai dato della bugiarda calunniatrice.
> É tutto scritto.
> Non cambiare come al solito le carte in tavola con la scusa puerile che non sai scrivere.



Ahh ti è partito l'embolo per questo motivo? pensavo per il primo 3D che avevo aperto, ok ok yesavècomprix mercì pur l'esser stata chiara.

Non sto cambiando carte in tavola, sei tu che per malafede scrivi così, la mia risposta nè è la prova, la motivazione del tutto pensava venisse dal primo treddì, che stupido che sono eh..! 

naggia va!


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ma vuoi davvero sapere come sono riuscita a farglielo drizzare?
Se apri un 3d in amore e sesso o nel privé te lo scrivo.
Sai...v18


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Tu hai scritto che l ho costretto a tradire.
> Ma lo fai apposta a dare cinque versioni della stessa cosa o ti viene naturale?



ah si ? davvero? pensavo lo avessi sbattuto al muro e.... vabbè sbagliavo pensiero.

Ma dimmi vuoi rispondermi su come sei riuscita a farglielo venire duro o no?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Col ovunque ... non ti batto ... ma non è sicuramente quello il fine ...
> 
> Sienne



tu prezzemolin is mej che uan..! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ahh ti è partito l'embolo per questo motivo? pensavo per il primo 3D che avevo aperto, ok ok yesavècomprix mercì pur l'esser stata chiara.
> 
> Non sto cambiando carte in tavola, sei tu che per malafede scrivi così, la mia risposta nè è la prova, la motivazione del tutto pensava venisse dal primo treddì, che stupido che sono eh..!
> 
> naggia va!


Ma la prova di che?

Madona mia...conversazione ai limiti estremi della realtà.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma la prova di che?
> 
> Madona mia...conversazione ai limiti estremi della realtà.



mariiiiiiaaa ci stiamo impappinandoooo..! zia crisantemo aiutaciiiii


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi era partito l embolo per cosi dire non per il tuo 3d ma quando mi hai dato della bugiarda calunniatrice.
> É tutto scritto.
> Non cambiare come al solito le carte in tavola con la scusa puerile che non sai scrivere.



ehmm... tanto per capire, mi scoccia andare a guardare gli altri thread e post, io ti avrei dato della bugiarda a delle domande che tu mi hai fatto, giusto? ma dimmi come mai hai fatto quelle domande? forse perchè ti è partito l'embolo leggendo il primo treddì che io ho aperto?

Minchia davvero non capisco più nulla, ma sono scemo e si sa..... 

mariaaa che confusioneeeeeee.!


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

Se vuoi ti dico che mi é partito l embolo per il primo 3d se la cosa ti fa felice e nutre il tuo ego.
Nessun problema.


ACCIDENTI ULTIMO MI É PARTITO L EMBOLO PER IL TUO PRIMO 3D  COSI...COSÌ. ..COSÌ. ..
COSI PREGNO DI...DI...DI...




:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti dico che mi é partito l embolo per il primo 3d se la cosa ti fa felice e nutre il tuo ego.
> Nessun problema.
> 
> 
> ...



Brava..! bravissima, così ti voglio.


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ehmm... tanto per capire, mi scoccia andare a guardare gli altri thread e post, io ti avrei dato della bugiarda a delle domande che tu mi hai fatto, giusto? ma dimmi come mai hai fatto quelle domande? forse perchè ti è partito l'embolo leggendo il primo treddì che io ho aperto?
> 
> Minchia davvero non capisco più nulla, ma sono scemo e si sa.....
> 
> mariaaa che confusioneeeeeee.!


Ma ci manca ancora che ti faccia un bigino dei 3d che scrivi tu.
Se non te lo ricordi vai a leggere.
Sono li. E vedi che si capisce bene il tutto.
Tempi. Modi. Domande.  E emboli.

Poi peró se usi la solita scusa che non volevi scrivere quello  non vale.


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

Allora. Lo apri sto 3d in privé o in amore sesso cosi ti racconto come l ho fatto "drizzare" a man?
V18


----------



## JON (23 Dicembre 2013)

Vi chiedo scusa se mi intrometto, lo faccio solo perché ritengo che con voi due possa permettermelo, poi non lo farò più.

Ma per caso avete in mente di passarci le feste a giocare a ping-pong?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Dicembre 2013)

Vabbè, intanto che Ultimo si decide ad aprire questo thread, io ne approfitto per un'inserzione pubblicitaria, perchè a fine mese c'ho la rata del mutuo che scade e tengo famiglia.

----------------------------------

"Da quando prendo *Durasan*, non devo più preoccuparmi dei miei problemi occasionali di erezione! Le mie erezioni sono più forti e durano più a lungo. Con Durasan posso avere più rapporti sessuali di seguito, per più tempo e con maggior godimento. Grazie!" 
Angelo, 35 anni, Vicenza.​

*Durasan *è un integratore alimentare. *Durasan *NON è il Viagra® e non è un medicinale. *Durasan *è un nuovo prodotto a base di antiche erbe medicinali cinesi che risvegliano il corpo e possono aiutare ad aumentare il vigore sessuale. È interamente a base di erbe naturali, che nel complesso esercitano un’azione intensa ed efficace che è garanzia di risultati! Con il nuovo prodotto *Durasan *ravviverai la tua vita sessuale e farai pulsare il sangue nelle vene. 


L'acquisto è semplice, discreto e non richiede prescrizione medica. È un acquisto senza rischi: qualora non sia soddisfatto del prodotto, Le sarà rimborsato l'intero prezzo di acquisto.

I consumatori dichiarano:
naturale ed efficace
migliora la vita sessuale
erezioni di lunga durata
erezioni più controllate
funziona come afrodisiaco
allunga l'intensità dell'orgasmo
riduce il tempo di ricupero dopo l'orgasmo
efficace per più di 24 ore
i primi effetti dopo soli 30 minuti
discrezione assoluta
rimborso garantito
disponibile senza la prescrizione medica
il pagamento avviene alla consegna!


Prendere *Durasan* circa 45 minuti prima dell’attività sessuale, con un po’ d'acqua, ingoiando l’intera pillola. I tempi di efficacia della pillola variano da persona a persona. Di solito è necessario attendere dai trenta ai sessanta minuti. Se si assume Durasan dopo un pasto abbondante, questo tempo potrebbe prolungarsi. Durasan è efficace per almeno 24 ore, ma alcuni uomini descrivono una durata che si prolunga anche fino a 48 ore.Il consumo di alcolici può impedire l’erezione per un determinato tempo. Affinché la pillola raggiunga la sua massima efficacia, è consigliabile non bere troppi alcolici. Non prendere *Durasan *(450 mg) più di una volta al giorno. Una scatola contiene 4 (quattro) pillole!

L’AZIONE
*Durasan *è un preparato a base di erbe che mira ad aumentare il vigore sessuale e a migliorare la vita sessuale. Durasan contribuisce al benessere in generale, schiarisce le idee, aumenta la consapevolezza del proprio vigore sessuale e prepara il corpo al rapporto. Gli ingredienti naturali di Durasan rilassano il tessuto muscolare, dilatano le vene e migliorano circolazione sanguigna in determinate parti del corpo maschile. Durasan in questo modo migliora l’irrorazione sanguigna nel pene e impedisce al sangue di ritirarsi troppo velocemente. Durasan rende possibili le erezioni forti e di lunga durata. Durasan può anche aiutare a prevenire l’eiaculazione precoce e a ridurre il tempo di recupero tra i rapporti. Durasan è somministrabili ai soli uomini. Non può essere preso dalle donne e dai minori di 18 anni.

CONTROINDICAZIONI
Non è possibile utilizzare *Durasan*: 
se si è affetti da gravi problemi di fegato o di cuore,
o se si è stati recentemente colpiti da infarto o da ictus cerebrale,
o se si è affetti da aritmie non controllate.
In caso di dubbi, è bene richiedere un consulto medico o farmaceutico. Durasan non è somministrabile agli uomini al di sotto dei 18 anni e alle donne. 

EFFETTI COLLATERALI
Durasan può causare lievi effetti collaterali di durata limitata, come rossore in viso, lieve mal di testa ed eruttazione. Nel caso l’utilizzo di Almea causi un qualsiasi effetto collaterale, interrompere l'assunzione di Durasan o ridurre la dose da 450 mg a 225 mg. 
Poiché gli uomini si differenziano per la struttura psicosomatica, l’efficacia della pillola può variare da persona a persona. Proprio per questa ragione, nel caso in cui Almea non risultasse efficace, verrà rimborsato l’intero prezzo d’acquisto in conformità con la nostra garanzia di rimborso.


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> In verità ultimo non ho ancora ricevuto le mie risposte.
> Visto che hai appena confermato che ció che avevo scritto era vero...perché io parlavo solo del tuo tradimento e ci sono i 3d a confermarlo...
> Ti richiedo.
> Alla luce di quanto sopra.
> ...


crudele...


----------



## JON (23 Dicembre 2013)

E tu pensi che con un paio d'erbette risolvi la situazione? Mi sa che il mutuo non lo paghi.

Sono certo però che gli effetti collaterali te li da tutti.


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Vi chiedo scusa se mi intrometto, lo faccio solo perché ritengo che con voi due possa permettermelo, poi non lo farò più.
> 
> Ma per caso avete in mente di passarci le feste a giocare a ping-pong?





Ma dici che dovrei smetterla di dargli corda?
Ma è natale dai...continua ad aprirci 3d e mi sento buona...




Mi stai suggerendo una roba tipo.
Chi ha più intelligenza la usi?



:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Vabbè, intanto che Ultimo si decide ad aprire questo thread, io ne approfitto per un'inserzione pubblicitaria, perchè a fine mese c'ho la rata del mutuo che scade e tengo famiglia.
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> ...




hai sbagliato.
Si chiama Tebesan


Incompetente


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> crudele...



Moltissimo.

Problemi di erezione anche tu?
Vieni bel bambino, vieni che Tebe addrizzacazzi tua ti fa vedere il paradiso dell'erezione...


----------



## JON (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma dici che dovrei smetterla di dargli corda?
> Ma è natale dai...continua ad aprirci 3d e mi sento buona...
> 
> 
> ...


Io non posso sapere se i vostri dissapori hanno origini più profonde....però, si, hai capito benissimo, dovreste fermarvi. A meno che la cosa vi diverta e allora perché non proseguire, ma sono certo che non vi divertite affatto.


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Moltissimo.
> 
> Problemi di erezione anche tu?
> Vieni bel bambino, vieni che Tebe addrizzacazzi tua ti fa vedere il paradiso dell'erezione...


ahahah avresti bisogno di una sculacciata...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Moltissimo.
> 
> Problemi di erezione anche tu?
> Vieni bel bambino, vieni che Tebe addrizzacazzi tua ti fa vedere il paradiso dell'erezione...


Tebe la finisci:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> crudele...


Perchè? La capacità di dire "No" l'avete persa?


----------



## free (23 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Perchè? La capacità di dire "No" l'avete persa?



no


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Perchè? La capacità di dire "No" l'avete persa?


tu hai mai detto no?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma dici che dovrei smetterla di dargli corda?
> Ma è natale dai...continua ad aprirci 3d e mi sento buona...
> 
> 
> ...



Si. Partendo dal presupposto che penso tu abbia ragione e io avrei avuto la tua stessa reazione, io mollerei il colpo. Tanto non cavi un ragno dal buco


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> tu hai mai detto no?


Certo, qual'è il problema? Tu mai?


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Io non posso sapere se i vostri dissapori hanno origini più profonde....però, si, hai capito benissimo, dovreste fermarvi. *A meno che la cosa vi diverta *e allora perché non proseguire, ma sono certo che non vi divertite affatto.


:fischio:


----------



## free (23 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si. Partendo dal presupposto che penso tu abbia ragione *e io avrei avuto la tua stessa reazione*, io mollerei il colpo. Tanto non cavi un ragno dal buco


quindi anche tu conosci i segreti della perfetta erezione??:carneval:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> no


JB lo sa? :rotfl:


----------



## free (23 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> JB lo sa? :rotfl:



lui sa sempre tutto, che domande!:rotfl:


----------



## JON (23 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> quindi anche tu conosci i segreti della perfetta erezione??:carneval:


Non dovreste tenerveli solo per voi. Allora è vero che siete crudeli.


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ahahah avresti bisogno di una sculacciata...


mmmhhh, buongustaio...
Le famose sculacciate al cazzo funzionano benissimo nei problemi erettivi...
Abbinate poi ai soffocotti a squalo è praticamente partita vinta.

Sei sposato con figli? Sei fedele?
I miei metodi funzionano solo con gli sposati con prole e fedeli.
In mancanza anche di una sola di queste caratteristiche devi prendere il Durasan di President.


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si. Partendo dal presupposto che penso tu abbia ragione e io avrei avuto la tua stessa reazione, io mollerei il colpo. Tanto non cavi un ragno dal buco



Lo so ma...sto sorridendo.
E poi sta cosa dell'erezione mi ha stuzzicata.



Ragazzi apriamo un 3d nei privè sui problemi erettivi ?
Dicente unica.
Lady Tebe. L'addrizzacazzi.
Tra l'altro la mia esperienza in tal senso potrebbe aiutare quel poveretto del confessionale  a cui non viene duro nemmeno se gli metti la benda gessata.

Che ne dici Farfie?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> quindi anche tu conosci i segreti della perfetta erezione??:carneval:


Ma come? Io pensavo ve lo insegnassero da piccole: lavare i piatti, stirare, passare lo struscio, provocare una turgida erezione, rendere splendente l'acciaio della cucina, cucire, rompere le palle per la tavoletta del cesso alzata, parcheggiare male, accendere l'aspirapolvere, porre domande esistenziali e tensiogene nei momenti di massimo relax, ecc. 

Tu che scuole hai fatto, scusa? Sei analfabeta?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> quindi anche tu conosci i segreti della perfetta erezione??:carneval:


:lipstick:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Non dovreste tenerveli solo per voi. Allora è vero che siete crudeli.


Ma quindi vedi che mi dai ragione?
sto rispondendo a utimo perchè mi ha fatto proprio questa domanda!!
Ma non mi sebra il caso di rispondere qui ecco perchè ho suggerito di aprire un 3d protetto.

Ma insomma Jon (super flapflap), la devo mollare o no?

io VOGLIO divulgare la mia sapienza di addrizzacazzi!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo so ma...sto sorridendo.
> E poi sta cosa dell'erezione mi ha stuzzicata.
> 
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## JON (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo so ma...sto sorridendo.
> E poi sta cosa dell'erezione mi ha stuzzicata.
> 
> 
> ...


Si si, cosi quando ti arrivano i casi veramente disperati chiami il meccanico col martinetto.
 Io mi farei i bip miei. Tanto vale allora continuare a giocare a tamburello.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma come? Io pensavo ve lo insegnassero da piccole: lavare i piatti, stirare, passare lo struscio, provocare una turgida erezione, rendere splendente l'acciaio della cucina, cucire, rompere le palle per la tavoletta del cesso alzata, parcheggiare male, accendere l'aspirapolvere, porre domande esistenziali e tensiogene nei momenti di massimo relax, ecc.
> 
> Tu che scuole hai fatto, scusa? Sei analfabeta?



Non devo aver frequentato i corsi.....mi mancano quasi tutte


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:



muoro!


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mmmhhh, buongustaio...
> Le famose sculacciate al cazzo funzionano benissimo nei problemi erettivi...
> Abbinate poi ai soffocotti a squalo è praticamente partita vinta.
> 
> ...


ho tutte le caratteristiche che dici, in più ora so di esser becco...


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:



rispettiamo i ruoli però.
Lo deve fare ultimo perchè è lui che ha posto la domanda.
Non scavalchiamolo.
Un po' di correttezza ragazzi.


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

Nicola ti ho visto.
Smettila di toccarti.


E anche tu Jon.

fatela. Subito. Finita.


Dopo.


----------



## JON (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma quindi vedi che mi dai ragione?
> sto rispondendo a utimo perchè mi ha fatto proprio questa domanda!!
> Ma non mi sebra il caso di rispondere qui ecco perchè ho suggerito di aprire un 3d protetto.
> 
> ...


JON dice:

Puoi mollare.

Ad Ultimo, con simpatia, pure. Che poi per portare avanti certi filippiche è imbattibile.


----------



## free (23 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma come? Io pensavo ve lo insegnassero da piccole: lavare i piatti, stirare, passare lo struscio, provocare una turgida erezione, rendere splendente l'acciaio della cucina, cucire, rompere le palle per la tavoletta del cesso alzata, parcheggiare male, accendere l'aspirapolvere, porre domande esistenziali e tensiogene nei momenti di massimo relax, ecc.
> 
> Tu che scuole hai fatto, scusa?* Sei analfabeta?*



no, sono ottimista


----------



## JON (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nicola ti ho visto.
> Smettila di toccarti.
> 
> 
> ...


Veramente indosso i guanti, qualunque cosa possa toccare non la sento.


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> JON dice:
> 
> Puoi mollare.
> 
> Ad Ultimo, con simpatia, pure. Che poi per portare avanti certi filippiche è imbattibile.


...si parla di cazzi in agonia non di filippiche.
:blank:


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ho tutte le caratteristiche che dici, in più ora *so di esser becco*...


benvenuto a bordo.
Anche io.
L'hai scoperto da?
Scusami ma se l ho letto non mi ricordo...


----------



## JON (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...si parla di cazzi in agonia non di filippiche.
> :blank:


Capirai. E' un argomento di poco interesse.


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Veramente indosso i guanti, qualunque cosa possa toccare non la sento.



mmmhhh...godo ma non lo voglio sapere?



interessante...una nuova frontiera della percezione masturbatoria.


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Capirai. E' un argomento di poco interesse.


ma a ultimo sembra interessare molto.
E se poi va a chiedere a gente che fa finta di saperne e gli da false informazioni?
Vuoi prenderti questa responsabilità?


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> benvenuto a bordo.
> Anche io.
> L'hai scoperto da?
> Scusami ma se l ho letto non mi ricordo...


ehehe , l'ho saputo da 3 mesi che mi ha fatto becco 7 anni fa.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Veramente indosso i guanti, qualunque cosa possa toccare non la sento.


Bel trucco. Dopo provo anche io. 

C'era uno che mi diceva che per far finta che la mano non fosse sua, se la teneva sotto la coscia tipo mezzora. La mano si informicolava, chiudeva gli occhi, metteva qualcosa su Youporn per avere un audio adatto e sembrava come se ci fosse qualcuna che lo stesse masturbando.

E' bello frequentare i forum perchè ci si scambiano esperienze utili.


----------



## JON (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mmmhhh...godo ma non lo voglio sapere?
> 
> 
> 
> interessante...una nuova frontiera della percezione masturbatoria.


Noi uomini abbiamo molte risorse. Ad esempio, se blocchi per qualche minuto la circolazione sanguigna ad una mano (pure due a seconda dei "casi") fino a non sentirla più e poi passi alla masturbazione penserai che qualcuno ti sta masturbando.

Ma che mi fate dire. Meglio che me ne vado.


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ehehe , l'ho saputo da pochi mesi che mi ha fatto becco 7 anni fa.



si si giusto scusami. ho letto tutto il 3d.
Tua moglie non parla anche...

e se anche tu la smettessi?

Giusto per...
Oppure tradiscila, pareggi i conti, ti senti meglio e finisce pari e patta.


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Bel trucco. Dopo provo anche io.
> 
> C'era uno che mi diceva che per far finta che la mano non fosse sua, se la teneva sotto la coscia tipo mezzora. La mano si informicolava, chiudeva gli occhi, metteva qualcosa su Youporn per avere un audio adatto e sembrava come se ci fosse qualcuna che lo stesse masturbando.
> 
> E' bello frequentare i forum perchè ci si scambiano esperienze utili.


......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (23 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Bel trucco. Dopo provo anche io.
> 
> C'era uno che mi diceva che per far finta che la mano non fosse sua, se la teneva sotto la coscia tipo mezzora. La mano si informicolava, chiudeva gli occhi, metteva qualcosa su Youporn per avere un audio adatto e sembrava come se ci fosse qualcuna che lo stesse masturbando.
> 
> E' bello frequentare i forum perchè ci si scambiano esperienze utili.


Eccolo, preciso preciso. Intenditore.


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Noi uomini abbiamo molte risorse. Ad esempio, se blocchi per qualche minuto la circolazione sanguigna ad una mano (pure due a seconda dei "casi") fino a non sentirla più e poi passi alla masturbazione penserai che qualcuno ti sta masturbando.
> 
> Ma che mi fate dire. Meglio che me ne vado.



BASTA!!!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



RIMANI TI PREGO!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (23 Dicembre 2013)

Una volta girava pure la storia della fettina di carne, cruda, infilata in un bicchiere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> BASTA!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


No no....mo proprio devo andare. Buon Natale.


----------



## JON (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una volta girava pure la storia della fettina di carne, cruda, infilata in un bicchiere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


C'era qualcosa anche col termosifone, ma non la conosco.

Ciao a tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Bel trucco. Dopo provo anche io.
> 
> C'era uno che mi diceva che per far finta che la mano non fosse sua, se la teneva sotto la coscia tipo mezzora. La mano si informicolava, chiudeva gli occhi, metteva qualcosa su Youporn per avere un audio adatto e sembrava come se ci fosse qualcuna che lo stesse masturbando.
> 
> E' bello frequentare i forum perchè ci si scambiano esperienze utili.



dimmi che stai scherzando...per favore


----------



## Fantastica (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una volta girava pure la storia della fettina di carne, cruda, infilata in un bicchiere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A me dissero nel calorifero.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una volta girava pure la storia della fettina di carne, cruda, infilata in un bicchiere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Basta per favore:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A me dissero nel calorifero.


Fantà l'avevo già detta io. Adesso non cominciare, facciamola semplice.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2013)

*Ok*

Sono stato per un attimo intrattenuto.
direi di chiuderla qui, il tutto sta andando oltre, ho letto le ultime pagine, sto sorridendo e anche ridendo, fantastici, sono serio, nel senso che davvero sorrido delle ultime battute 

In fin dei conti, a me da fastidio, quando sulla questione tradimento si scherza troppo.
vedrò di ignorare, visto che alcuni riescono a ridere ... 

Buon natale


Chiudo eh...! eventualmente lo volete riaperto per scherzare e sorridere scrivetemelo.


----------

